

Let's make closures easy - raganwald
https://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2010/10/let.md#readme

======
chocolateboy
Stop snickering at the back! Unless you're a Schemer, your pet dynamic
language probably suffers from the same affliction:

[http://moonbase.rydia.net/mental/blog/programming/the-
bigges...](http://moonbase.rydia.net/mental/blog/programming/the-biggest-
mistake-everyone-makes-with-closures.html)

~~~
raganwald
Very true, and interesting, although this has to do with the specific way the
DO macro is written in Scheme and not with some inherent property of the
language.

If you use something like Underscore's ranges with its .each method, you get
the same behaviour in Javascript.

